# We tried whole rabbit and there is goat dethawing.



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Last week I got in a whole llama with organ, half a goat with organ and 6 rabbits. 

I've never fed rabbit whole unskinned. It was partially thawed so we chopped it in half, Hari got the head and Phantom got the hind.

No issues with the fur or organs (stomach contained partially digest contents) but she didn't completely finish the legs and tail. 

Hari, the Mal, whom loves Salmon heads gave it a sniff and walked away. 

I have some goat meat thawing for dinner tomorrow. And I just got a bead on beef $1/lb. So I've got 100lbs coming in next month.

I love a full freezer and more meat on the way.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I think that I shall never, ever again in my life have an occasion to read the sentence "we tried whole rabbit and there is a goat dethawing....."

I find myself suddenly craving a vegetable. ****, and I get squeamish pulling the gizzards out of a roasting chicken....


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I envy you! Good job!

Btw, question on the rabbit w/fur:
I've always felt that one of the most important things missing in an authentic raw diet is the prey animal's fur or feathers.
So what was their poop like after the rabbit with fur?

Did it look like coyote scat?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oooohhhh great haul!!! And here I was feeling all mighty and superior because I just picked up an whole pork loin and about 25 lbs of stewing hens and spent about two hours hacking them up and bagging them for the freezer. 

There are a lot of bunnies and foxes here where I live. More than on one occassion, my cats have dragged in the hind end of a rabbit that had probably been dinner for a fox. So I'm thinking completely normal for Phantom to not eat the hind legs, looks like their wild cousins don't eat that part either. 

Last year, I found a dead baby bunny that my cats had got a hold of, and also found a dead baby duck that I think may have met the same fate. I did not have the heart to feed them to Keeta. And usually I'm not that squeamish about that kind of stuff.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow! So jealous.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Me jealous too! Canned Rabbit from Evangers is all Ramsey gets.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow! That's great!









I have given rabbit in the past - just threw the whole thing out the door. It was a large piece but without the fur and she worked on it for two days (2 meals). Ate it all, no morsel left.

I'd like to know too what the poop looks like after the furry feast


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Yup it looked just like coyote scat, furry.

If your dog eats wild rabbit you may have to deworm as rabbits carry parasites certain times of the year. 

I used to be squeamish about feeding raw (being a vegan) but over the years you get used to it. Now cracking skulls to get to brains, not quite there yet. I do have a goat head coming in my next delivery.

Oh love, can you do me a favor? Please?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

is it ok to feed wild rabit?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21is it ok to feed wild rabit?


My guys catch, kill and eat them all the time.

The only problems I have seen are some tapeworms from ingesting the fleas on the wild rabbits.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah I heard they can get worms, but wasnt sure if there were any other reasons not to feed. We have lots of wild rabbits here in the desert. My husband and I were coming home one day and hit and killed a rabit a while ago, and we thought we would try and feed it to the dogs, since it was just on my street we picked it up and when we got to the house we skinned it and did away with the head and guts and fed the rest..they seemed like they didnt know what to do with it. But eventually figured it out. Thanks for the answer! Theres so many around here and they eat up my lawn, maybe this could be an easy solution,


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21yeah I heard they can get worms, but wasnt sure if there were any other reasons not to feed. We have lots of wild rabbits here in the desert. My husband and I were coming home one day and hit and killed a rabit a while ago, and we thought we would try and feed it to the dogs, since it was just on my street we picked it up and when we got to the house we skinned it and did away with the head and guts and fed the rest..they seemed like they didnt know what to do with it. But eventually figured it out. Thanks for the answer! Theres so many around here and they eat up my lawn, maybe this could be an easy solution,


Whoa! That's intense... I don't think that I could do that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21yeah I heard they can get worms, but wasnt sure if there were any other reasons not to feed. We have lots of wild rabbits here in the desert. My husband and I were coming home one day and hit and killed a rabit a while ago, and we thought we would try and feed it to the dogs, since it was just on my street we picked it up and when we got to the house we skinned it and did away with the head and guts and fed the rest..they seemed like they didnt know what to do with it. But eventually figured it out. Thanks for the answer! Theres so many around here and they eat up my lawn, maybe this could be an easy solution,
> ...


Just wait!! You will soon be looking at road kill as you drive by thinking to yourself "Hmmmm ... I wonder how long THAT has been dead?"


----------

